# You know you are dating an FA when...



## ecogeek (Oct 10, 2013)

So I have recently started seeing a guy and this laat few days have been very ill with a chest infection. The boyfriend moved my guest room mattress to the living room with a million pillows so I can camp out in front of the tv. 

I went and dropped down onto the mattress...a total flop and he goes "I would pay money to see that again." I laughed it off until I realised he was probably serious. Then laughed about it a bit more. 

He is very good to me and a lovely guy. I let him win this one.

Anyone else have those funny moments?


----------



## BigCutieAspen (Mar 16, 2014)

my first ex fa whispered to eat a sandwich while making out lol he fell pretty embarrassed.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm pretty sure my ex was a FA. I realize this now that since he dumped me he is dating someone 3 times my size, but at the same time even though I know how big I am, he was still sexually attracted to me so often and he would just smack my ass and tell me how hot I was. Just on a daily basis. Which never happened to me before. He didn't care about my fat and would snuggle me in bed at night, belly and all. Maybe he didn't prefer fat women, but he sure didn't seem to mind it at all.


----------



## NewfieGal (Apr 6, 2014)

I've never dated an FA not to many of them in my part of the world but I imagine it would be an enlightening experience to not have to worry about what they think when they see you cause they appreciate the curves lol not that I generally worry one way of the other I think we are all awesome big or not


----------



## BigCutieBaylee (May 6, 2014)

my bf makes me feel whole. It sounds cliche but hes my other half. You know you're dating a FA when he never minds buying you food =)


----------



## schmoplums (Jun 29, 2014)

You know you're dating an FA when he gets a boner while you're eating a donut


----------



## Deacone (Jun 29, 2014)

You know you're married to an FA when, as soon as you get out of the shower you are hounded because he loves the nakkedness


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm not really sure if my current bf considers himself one or even knows of the FA world, but I would say when we're sitting there and he literally grabs the fat of my stomach, asks me if it makes me feel insecure, and then I say kind of, says "Well, you shouldn't be. I don't care, I like it, and it turns me on." o_o

Never have I ever had someone do or say that to me. And his ex was this itty bitty thing... so I'm not really sure LOL.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jun 30, 2014)

x0emnem0x said:


> I'm not really sure if my current bf considers himself one or even knows of the FA world, but I would say when we're sitting there and he literally grabs the fat of my stomach, asks me if it makes me feel insecure, and then I say kind of, says "Well, you shouldn't be. I don't care, I like it, and it turns me on." o_o
> 
> Never have I ever had someone do or say that to me. And his ex was this itty bitty thing... so I'm not really sure LOL.



Maybe he was just ready to trade up from a subcompact to a luxury model.


----------



## stickypistil (Jun 30, 2014)

So I just found out yesterday my ex-girlfriend is what one could call an FFA. It kind of surprised me, but looking back, it should not have. The girl she dated for a long time before me was bigger, and the one girl she's dated since me was also fat. Yet still I was delusional and didn't really understand that she likes fat. I don't know, it was just very difficult for me to accept in my mind that she "belonged" with somebody who looked like me, when the two of us were together. 

You see, my ex girlfriend is the kind of girl that lots of other girls are always after. Knowing that she is seen as hot by a lot of girls, made me even more uneasy, especially since she is average size and I felt like a fat giant next to her. I internalized that people would look at us and instantaneously think we don't look like we "belong" together. That they'd think she belonged with somebody "better". Meaning skinnier.

Anyway she didn't know what the FFA acronymn meant, but when I explained it, it became very clear that she is quite attracted to fat. 

You know your ex is an FFA when she says: "If I were dating a girl, and she went and gained 500 pounds, it'd be alright with me. I'd love it! See, I'm not really a fat admirer; I'm more what you'd call a Fat Accepter. I accept ALL the fat."


----------



## ecogeek (Jul 4, 2014)

Cute!  I love it!



stickypistil said:


> So I just found out yesterday my ex-girlfriend is what one could call an FFA. It kind of surprised me, but looking back, it should not have. The girl she dated for a long time before me was bigger, and the one girl she's dated since me was also fat. Yet still I was delusional and didn't really understand that she likes fat. I don't know, it was just very difficult for me to accept in my mind that she "belonged" with somebody who looked like me, when the two of us were together.
> 
> You see, my ex girlfriend is the kind of girl that lots of other girls are always after. Knowing that she is seen as hot by a lot of girls, made me even more uneasy, especially since she is average size and I felt like a fat giant next to her. I internalized that people would look at us and instantaneously think we don't look like we "belong" together. That they'd think she belonged with somebody "better". Meaning skinnier.
> 
> ...


----------



## superodalisque (Oct 6, 2014)

when you've stopped dating a guy and you're still friends and he asks you to point him toward some fat events


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Oct 9, 2014)

when on your third date you sigh saying you could really go for some beef jerky right about then - and her response is to jump up and grab it from her glove compartment, and to which their genuinely confused reaponse is "why WOULDNT i have beef jerky in my glove comparemnt at all times??"
it is the candy for that the FA keeps so that they can tempt poor fatties into their sedan.


----------



## one2one (Oct 9, 2014)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> "why WOULDNT i have beef jerky in my glove comparemnt at all times??"



This made me laugh out loud, and I don't even like beef jerky!

I once had a date gently grab my belly at a bar and whisper, "I love this." One relationship with a man who let me know early on that he liked women who are built for comfort, not for speed. Another who would groan/moan/sigh in his sleep every time I rolled over and put an arm around him or snuggled up to him. He was also inclined to say things like, "I love your big, beautiful body" which is nice because then everyone is on the same page and you don't have to wonder.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 10, 2014)

one2one said:


> I once had a date gently grab my belly at a bar and whisper, "I love this." One relationship with a man who let me know early on that he liked women who are built for comfort, not for speed. Another who would groan/moan/sigh in his sleep every time I rolled over and put an arm around him or snuggled up to him. He was also inclined to say things like, "I love your big, beautiful body" which is nice because then everyone is on the same page and you don't have to wonder.



This is incredibly sweet- thanks for sharing it!


----------

